# Meal Plan Questions (Sunset Limited)



## Stravels (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi!

I got some questions for all the experts here...

My dad and I are traveling from New Orleans to Houston on a sleeper Roomette that includes the meals. Our trip starts at 9 am till 6ish . 

Is that considered a long haul trip? 

Would anyone know how the meal situation would work? Could we get Breakfast/ Lunch/ and Dinner ?? Or is it just lunch that is offered because of the time schedule?

Would it be best to buy breakfast and bring it on board and have dinner after we get off the train? Obviously my dad thinks we somehow can get all 3 meals in that time span. lol

Thanks for your help ahead of time!!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 4, 2019)

I did that trip last summer.  If I remember correctly, we got lunch and an early dinner before Houston. 

It is up to you whether you want to bring breakfast on board and eat it on the train.  I would not.  I was perfectly happy eating dinner on the train.

I personally would not consider that a long haul trip, although some might.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2019)

The first meal served in the Dining Car will be lunch. The cafe will be open, but personally I would just eat at the hotel or at home prior to boarding.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 4, 2019)

The Sunset doesn’t serve breakfast out of New Orleans. However the fact that this _is_ New Orleans IMHO means that that having to get breakfast in the city before you board is that big an issue!


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 15, 2019)

Eat breakfast before boarding; your choices are better. You'll definitely get lunch on the train. If you tell your attendant that you want dinner, he can usually arrange with the diner LSA to get you in the first seating. Or, if it looks as if the train is going to be early (there's a good bit of padding in the schedule between Beaumont and Houston), he may be able to arrange for you to get dinner 'to-go' in a take-out container. Unfortunately I don't know of anywhere to eat it in or around Houston's tiny excuse for a station.

There's a lot of dwell time in Houston so, if you do get seated, you should be able to finish your dinner without rushing. Just make sure that all of your personal belongings are ready to go; the sleeping car attendant will probably ask you to stage them on the downstairs luggage rack so that he can prepare your room. It's very likely that it will be occupied by passenger(s) boarding in Houston.


----------

